

Ask HN: What do you use to host your Personal Site? - tikna

Just curious to know. I know tumblr and posterous are really good if you don't want spend time managing the hosting.<p>But otherwise, what do you use to host your personal pages/blogs. A shared host, or VPS, or any other alternative?
======
nico_h
I use nearlyFreeSpeech.net, a simple and very cheap webhost: billed by the
cent, and 10$ lasted me years. For the software, I wrote my own blog
'engine'(s).

Just started using ___.sh: a 42 lines, recursive, multimarkdown, sed & bash
static html blog 'engine'. (<http://github.com/nicolasH/frankensteins>). I
have the sources for my posts in three places : my computer, github and the
web host.

I host these two sites there : <http://www.niconomicon.net>
<http://www.displayator.com>

~~~
rhdoenges
[https://github.com/nicolasH/frankensteins/blob/master/___.sh...](https://github.com/nicolasH/frankensteins/blob/master/___.sh#L42)

You just grepped out each `echo` in the file instead of writing a usage()
function? That's brilliant!

------
julesallen
App Engine has been simply excellent. I've got a $5 limit on possible daily
charges and mostly stacked in the bandwidth areas.

Really like the admin interface, the sensible Python, and 'appcfg.py upload .'
is a lot like waiting for C to compile!

Charges so far have been $0.00 and, admittedly, traffic has been low. But
should a /.otting come along I might have to shell out a couple of bucks
(bfd!).

------
charliepark
tl;dr: Github Pages, using Jekyll

Recently, I wanted to start writing occasional posts, and wanted to split my
original content off of my Tumblr (which I'd use to post "things I've found
online that I like"). I played around with Jekyll and Github's hosted space,
where they run Github Pages, and have been really happy with it.

~~~
swanson
I do the same; I also like that it is tightly coupled to my github account, so
my code and writings about code are all in the same place.

------
blumentopf
<https://www.hostsharing.net/>

That's a co-operative, non-profit hosting provider. It works kind of like car
sharing: Everyone pays a monthly fee, based on the resources he/she uses, and
that is used to fund hardware, colocation costs, domain registration etc.
Administration is done by a team of volunteers, but totally transparent with
discussions on mailing lists and phone conferences. A lot of the members are
IT freelancers (mostly Java EE developers). Resellers are also welcome.
Currently there are about 200 members.

Based in Germany, but open to anyone in Europe. The webpages are currently
only available in German, but that doesn't mean that people who speak a
different language aren't welcome. It's just that noone has found the time yet
to translate everything.

------
timjahn
I use HostGator for my personal hosting and for various projects. As for my
actual personal domain (timjahn.com), I recently switched it to direct to a
simple flavors.me landing page.

I like the idea of people quickly getting a snapshot of me and my activities
that way.

------
didip
Linode. Cheap and awesome support.

You can also use GitHub Pages with blogofile.

------
jongos
I use Tumblr for my blog, About.me for my bio, LinkedIn for my resume, and
Twitter.com for people get in touch. When I have to host anything myself I use
MediaTemple.

------
eswat
Within a year I’ve cycled through GitHub Pages, my VPS on Rackspace and
Tumblr. I guess GitHub Pages and Rackspace were one-and-the-same since I used
Jekyll for both.

------
stef25
Linode using a small Codeigniter blog engine I wrote myself. My clients are
hosted on the same server.

------
ajdecon
Dreamhost for my personal site (and a host of other sites), Linode VPS for dev
and experimentation.

------
Pent
I just host a ton of sites including my personal sites on a single Linode VPS.

------
jterce
I have that and about 12 sites on my Bluehost account.

------
kgutteridge
slicehost here, though have used bluehost for a pure out and out blog before
that I didn't have any need to access the shell

------
ltamake
I just have a blog I host with Tumblr.

------
davidcrow
Dreamhost

------
brianritchie
Heroku for Jekyll.

